# Estuve / estaba



## SrRdRaCinG

No hablaba bien cuando estuve/estaba en el grado octavo.


----------



## Honeypum

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> No hablaba bien cuando estaba en el grado octavo.


----------



## Grekh

en el "octavo grado" se oye mejor que "en el grado octavo"


----------



## Rayines

Un agregadito: ponemos el adjetivo numeral antes del sustantivo.





			
				SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> No hablaba bien cuando estaba en octavo grado.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

¿Cómo se cambiaría esta oración mientras usando estuve?

No hablé bien cuando estuve en el octavo grado?


----------



## Grekh

sí, tu frase está bien aunque no es muy común a menos que estés hablando de algo en específico y que ambos sepan que es algo totalmente pasado.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se cambiaría esta oración mientras usando estuve?
> 
> No hablé bien cuando estuve en el octavo grado ?



No hablé bien cuando estuve en el octavo grado.
Once I did speak badly when I was in the eighth grade.

No hablaba bien cuando estaba en el octavo grado.
I didn't speak well [fluently] when I was in the eighth grade.


----------



## Honeypum

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo se cambiaría esta oración mientras usando estuve?
> 
> No hablé bien cuando estuve en el octavo grado?


 
No hablé bien cuando estuve en el octavo grado  

Cuando estaba en octavo grado, no hablé bien de....

El primer verbo va en pretérito imperfecto y el segundo en pretérito indefinido. 
Dentro del período de tiempo "estaba en cuarto grado", sucedió un hecho concreto en el que "no hablé bien de.."
Se utiliza para hablar de hechos concretos que sucedieron en el pasado, en un momento determinado. 

Es decir, cuando estabas haciendo una cosa, sucedió otra.


----------



## lazarus1907

Lo que Pedro y Honeypum están intentando decirte es que el indefinido (estuve) se usa para momentos puntuales y para describir el resultado final de una o varias acciones particulares. O sea, puedes decir:

Hablé con el presidente [en una ocasión específica] cuando estaba en octavo grado.
Me rompí la pierna [en una ocasión específica] cuando estaba en octavo grado.
Estuve en el hospital muy grave una vez cuando estaba en octavo grado.
Gané dos medallas [en dos ocasiones específicas] cuando estaba en octavo grado.

Sin embargo:

Hablaba con el presidente [con frecuencia, repetidas veces,...] cuando estaba en octavo grado.
Me rompía la pierna [con frecuencia, repetidas veces,...] cuando estaba en octavo grado.
Estaba en el hospital muy grave [con frecuencia, repetidas veces,...] cuando estaba en octavo grado.
Ganaba dos medallas [con frecuencia, repetidas veces,...] cuando estaba en octavo grado.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Lo que Pedro y Honeypum están intentando decirte es que el indefinido (estuve) se usa para momentos puntuales y para describir el resultado final de una o varias acciones particulares. O sea, puedes decir:
> 
> Hablé con el presidente [en una ocasión específica] cuando estaba en octavo grado.
> Me rompí la pierna [en una ocasión específica] cuando estaba en octavo grado.
> Estuve en el hospital muy grave una vez cuando estaba en octavo grado.
> Gané dos medallas [en dos ocasiones específica] cuando estaba en octavo grado.
> 
> Sin embargo:
> 
> Hablaba con el presidente [con frecuencia, repetidas veces,...] cuando estaba en octavo grado.
> Me rompía la pierna [con frecuencia, repetidas veces,...] cuando estaba en octavo grado.
> Estaba en el hospital muy grave [con frecuencia, repetidas veces,...] cuando estaba en octavo grado.
> Ganaba dos medallas [con frecuencia, repetidas veces,...] cuando estaba en octavo grado.


Exactly! Thank you lazarus.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Entiendo bien.

Han sido de ayuda.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Lo entiendo bien.
> 
> Han sido de ayuda.


De nada, majete.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Me encanta ser corregido. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Honeypum

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Me encanta ser corregido. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

No, no lo corregi' antes de que lo corrigieras.


----------



## Honeypum

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> No, no lo corregi' antes de que lo corrigieras.


 
Muy bien, te felicito por hablar español tan bien.
Saludos,


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

¿Estás loca? Has visto todos los errrores que cometo cada día?


De todas maneras, gracias por felicitarme


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Me encanta ser corregido. Gracias de nuevo.


Passive voice is much less common in Spanish than in English. It's better to say: "Me encanta que me corrijan", or a bit worse: "Me encanta que se me corrija".

You're welcome again!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

No quiero decir "I really like that they correct me", sino que me encanta ser corregido "I really like being corrected."

Pero, tú eres experto, yo no.


----------



## Honeypum

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> ¿Estás loca? Has visto todos los errrores que cometo cada día?
> 
> 
> De todas maneras, gracias por felicitarme


 
I really mean it.  

Lo que dice Pedro, del uso de la voz pasiva, es cierto (sobre todo en España). Se suelen construir las oraciones en voz activa:

- Me encanta que me corrijan


----------



## aleCcowaN

No sólo SrRdRaCinG ha aprendido mucho, sino que practica el subjuntivo incluso mientras maneja ¡Con lo peligroso que puede ser eso!



			
				SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> ¿Estás loca?


Pero 0 en diplomacia.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Ah, él habla la verdad! Siempre pienso en espan~ol. iNo importa donde estoy, es que me sigue por todas partes!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> No quiero decir "I really like that they correct me", sino que me encanta ser corregido "I really like being corrected."
> 
> Pero, tú eres experto, yo no. *I'm afraid I'm not an expert at all.*


I know, I know. But it sounds really good in Spanish.

I really like that they correct me.
Me encanta que *ellos* me corrijan.

I really like being corrected.
Me encanta que me corrijan. [Common].
Me encanta que se me corrija. [Less common].
Me encanta ser corregido. [Uncommon].


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> ¡Ah, él dice la verdad! Siempre pienso en español. iNo importa donde esté, es que me sigue por todas partes!


Jejeje. Good! I like it!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Bueno. Voy a tomar tu consejo. Ahora, está en buenas manos.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

NO! Dije que "he speaks" the truth. A propósito, evité el uso de "decir" sólo para ver lo que dirían ustedes. De todos modos, suena mejor o sea, casi igaul en inglés decir "he speaks/tells the truth."


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> NO! Dije que "he speaks" the truth. A propósito, evité el uso de "decir" sólo para ver lo que dirían ustedes. De todos modos, suena mejor o sea, casi igaul en inglés decir "he speaks/tells the truth."


 Fascinating. I always thought that someone _tells the truth_. I have learned someone can _speak the truth_. Nevertheless, in Spanish you _dices la verdad _or _mientes_, pero no _hablas la verdad_.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Fascinating. I always thought that someone _tells the truth_. I have learned someone can _speak the truth_. Nevertheless, in Spanish you _dices la verdad _or _mientes_, pero no _hablas la verdad_.


Bueno, se dice "dices la verdad, no hablas!


----------



## Honeypum

Exacto. Decir la verdad, no "hablar la verdad".


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

No puedo decirles cuanto (cuánto?) he aprendido de ustedes. Casi quiero llorar.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Se puede decir "hablas con la verdad" o "hablas con verdad" pero suena muy a historia de Emilio Salgari


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> No puedo decirles *cuánto* he aprendido de ustedes. Casi quiero llorar.


Bueno, bueno, espero que no sea para tanto...


----------



## Ivy29

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> No hablaba bien cuando estuve/estaba en el grado octavo.


 
When you wish to utter something as a past sequence ( not finished into the past) according to the INTENTION you had into the past you should use the IMPERFECT PAST 'HABLABA' if the intention was NOT to speak well a language since this transitory lack of knowledge is not 'instantaneous' it takes time , then you CANNOT USE the simple past.

TIME CONCORDANCE requires Both verbs as imperfect past
*NO HABLABA bien cuando ESTABA en octavo grado*.

Ivy29


----------

